# 79 cj7



## peconicwaters (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't know much about jeeps but i recently found one that may be a good project. It is very rusty and needs a new tub,gas tank,and the back of the frame is pretty rusty.And that is some of the obvious stuff.It runs really good and seems to drive decent.It also comes with a meyer 7' plow that needs work.He wants $600 and is firm on the price.All the work I can do myself just not sure what it is worth.


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

*Cj 7*

I plowed with an '85 CJ Western 7' plow for 6 or 7 years and the breakdowns were continuous and frustrating. The carbureted 258 engine was a crap shoot to start in cold weather and stalled constantly. The plow pump would freeze up on a regular basis. Last year I got rid of the whole outfit and bought a '97 TJ and a new Hiiniker poly 7' plow. its the best thing I ever did.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dont bother with it, if the frame is rusted in the back the rest of it aint far behind.


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

If the jeep has a good hard top and doors, and enough other good parts it would be worth draggin home. It may make a good parts jeep. But as for as a project I agree with the Plowmeister its too far gone.


----------



## peconicwaters (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks guys,I was thinking the same thing.I guess I will keep looking


----------

